# 3 dozen speck decoys



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Tanglefree Full body specklebelly goose decoys
They come with 3 dozen round field bases & 3 dozen stakes 
Used on 2 hunts will sell in 6 packs if needed.

$100 a 6 pack to any forum member
or $600 for the lot.

I purchased them this fall brand new, so they're the newer models.


Also have for sale
Montana Strutting tom silouhette, double sided Price "Cheap"
Vortex 65mm Generation 2 razor HD Used 
Eberlestock backpack gun scabbard.
PM me if interested.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Turkey Decoy SOLD!!!


----------

